# This is unfortunate =(



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

The vet came out today to check out my horse's legs, as something seemed to be bothering her.
It turns out that from previous reining and hard work with the old owners, she has had a lot of wear and tear, and can no longer do that hard of work.

I can't do reining.. no spins or stops or gallop, or small circles.
No speed events.
Only ridden on soft ground (arena), can be ridden on trails if only at a walk.
So, I can walk trot and canter, but only in the arena and no circles under 20m. 

D:

We are buying some supplement stuff for her, glucusorain or something like that, which is supposed to make it not bother her quite so much.

She takes short choppy strides now, to take the pressure off.

This really sucks, because I was excited to do some showing this summer, in reining and barrels, but that cant happen now 
I really don't want to sell her, but it might come to that if I want to do more than she can do.

We paid quite a bit for her too, only 5 months ago, considering she is a reining/western pleasure horse.

I might still be able to do western pleasure, if she is sound enough though...


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

oh im sorry to hear that reining is very tough on some horses so i have seen and some people are extremes with it on horses.. unfortantly the horse is the one that pays we had a gal that was very hard core reiner and pretty much lamed her nice well bred gelding for life he was pretty much restricted to his stall sad though.. anyhow good luck with her there are supplement out there that are designed to help such issiues


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

o no im sorry. I thought you got a vet check on her before you bought her??? I hope the glucosamine will help her, it helped my old boy alot.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

reining girl : Yeah, I did get a vet check then, but the problem wasn't apparent then. I didnt notice anything bothering her, until about 3 weeks ago. For the vet check before buying her, they flexed a leg for 45 secs then trotted off, and she was fine.
But today when we did that, it was super wonky and seemed like she was lame (as you can tell i am not a vet, and dont know th correct words for it) 

It really does suck, but I hope the supplements help relieve her pain when riding 

My poor little girl


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

aww shoot im sorry.


----------



## horseluver50 (Mar 19, 2009)

I am alright with just riding her for pleasure and relaxed riding.. but the thing that I am not happy about, is that we paid so much money over our price range, because we knew that I would grow into her, and we could go to big shows and stuff, since she was really good at reining and western pleasure. But now, her price has dropped down about 4000 

But, I guess my parents won't feel so bad about spending all that money on her, if I still enjoy her and love her.

Because, I know that she is the best horse ever for me, and I can still do quite a bit on her, but just not too hard of stuff on her legs.

But, I am also thinking about her.. she will feel uncomfortable every time I ride her, even when on supplements if they work...
I'm not sure if she would be best for someone that will ride lightly, such as an older person who will just go on slow trail rides once in a while.. or little kids, as she is very gentle and is a saint when riding her.

Sorry for posting so much, I just let all my thoughts out, so I can see what i really do feel..

I guess I will have to see how it goes with the supplements and the riding, to see how she is..


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Awww, I'm sorry! We had that problem with a few of our horses in the past. Give her some AspirPaste before the ride and maybe some joint supplement in her feed. Next time, make sure to do a very heavy vet check before you buy, and ride several times so you can see exactly how she feels.

Give her an extra treat from me


----------



## Ridehorses99 (Dec 23, 2009)

My 18 year old gelding has some arthritis in a knee and we've been giving him 1 cup of apple cider vinegar with his feed in the morning and the same at night. He is no longer limping from the arthritis and he's running around like a 3 year old. We finally cut back to 1/2 a cup twice a day. Many people swear that it takes care of a lot of joint problems and after trying it, I'm a believer.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear the bad news 
Arthritis and joint issues have so many treatments now, it's almost mind-boggling. Did your vet explain to you exactly what was wrong, and where? 
There are supplements, such as a Glucosamine/MSM/chondroitin mix (seems to work best all together like that), injections, shockwave therapy, cryotherapy, magnetic therapy, etc etc. 
Just a note about Glucosamine; there are two different types (Glucosamine sulphate and glucosamine hydrochloride) and much controversy about which is "better." The argument (at least today, in this hour and this minute) is that Sulphate is better than hydrochloride, but it's worth reading up on.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd recommend starting her on Adequan and/or Legend shots. They are more powerful than a lot of the oral joint supplements.


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

That's heartbreaking :-(. Especially since you had such high hopes for her and your parents paid so much for her with those hopes in mind.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

These are what I use on my reiners and I swear by them. I have been reining for about 15 years and have used Bioscan for 12 of those years and have yet to have a horse with hock problems. They are pricey but when you consider the cost of just one hock injection you have already covered the cost. I use Injectable Gluecosamein with them. They help get the fluid back into the joint. 

Will they make it so you can go out and reining and win the world on your horse? Probably not but will help her feel much better and you will get some more use out of her.

http://www.bioscanlight.com/product.php?productid=6&cat=19&page=1


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

I really feel for you, must be hard knowing you can never do what you wanted to do with your horse. You are know left with two options: sell her and buy a horse that you can do speed events in etc or keep her and change your disapline, as there are so many ways you can enjoy ANY horse. With a horse is her condition maybe ridden showing would be good? I dont know what western under saddle showing involves but in english it it nothing strenuous and pretty flexable with what you can do 
Good luck x


----------

